# Steel shaft or graphite?



## Greg_G (May 2, 2007)

Like the title states...

Right now I am a beginner, even though I have been playing for 4 years or so. I used to only go out 2-3 times a year. But starting this year I am going to try to go weekly. AT LEAST twice a month. 

Anyway, right now i do fine with my steel shaft driver. But its an old Cougar driver and I want a new one. But I don't know if I should go graphite. 

Same with my irons. I want new irons and I don't know if I should switch to graphite or stick with steel.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

The biggest benefit for changing would be, WEIGHT. Graphite shafts are definitely lighter then steel. If you carry your clubs and walk the course, you would definitely see the difference. If you change your driver, you should see a slight club head speed improvement and a couple more yards. You stated that you managed okay with a steel shaft, so if you change, I would suggest a STiff FLEX graphite shaft. Changing your irons, would again reduce your carry weight, but I wouldn't think a dramatic yardage increase. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Definitely go to a graphite shaft in the driver and unless you are a senior, steel shafts in your irons.


----------

